# SunRail Locomotive Delivered



## RampWidget (Oct 7, 2013)

SunRail Locomotive Delivered

Photos taken at CFRC/SunRail new maintenance facility at Sanford - copyrighted material used with permission


----------



## MattW (Oct 7, 2013)

Well, I guess it could have looked worse. I personally like the MPI Nose, but it should go on a cowl unit.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 7, 2013)

Agreed, the combination just looks goofy.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 7, 2013)

Ryan said:


> Agreed, the combination just looks goofy.


Goofy & Orlando? Coincidence? :unsure:


----------



## FriskyFL (Oct 7, 2013)

A can of orange juice exploded all over the side. Maybe it looked better in the Photoshop rendering? At least Tri-Rail won't be the silliest livery in FL after this.


----------



## afigg (Oct 7, 2013)

The words that comes to mind for the SunRail locomotive paint scheme is garish, loud, or excessive. If the engine ever catches on fire, will anyone be able to tell?


----------



## RampWidget (Oct 8, 2013)

FriskyFL said:


> At least Tri-Rail won't be the silliest livery in FL after this.


Hey , I kind of like the Tri-Rail scheme. It fits with the whole brash Miami in-your-face, can-you-handle-this mindset. :giggle:

Edit: clarity


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Oct 8, 2013)

The wavoid paint scheme really smacks of SoCal Metrolink and New Mexico Rail Runner; derivative. Bland colors, too.


----------



## RampWidget (Oct 8, 2013)

WhoozOn1st said:


> The wavoid paint scheme really smacks of SoCal Metrolink and New Mexico Rail Runner; derivative. Bland colors, too.


Yep. Even the scheme on the cab car and the coach, if applied to the locomotive, would look better, IMO.


----------



## cirdan (Oct 8, 2013)

Oops, I misread the title of this thread as "Sunrail locomotive derailed" and studied the photos to try and spot the derailment.

I'm relieved to know all is still on the rails.


----------



## SubwayNut (Oct 8, 2013)

God those new locomotives look totally bizarre, a totally strange combination.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 10, 2013)

A train was on display at Church Street Station in Orlando today. The public was able to look but not board, and we were not able to get real close. I took a few photos and will attempt to post one of them.

On my way walking back to my car (a mile away), the northbound Silver Meteor came through town and I was able to wave at the train.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 10, 2013)

:hi: Very Florida Looking! I thought they'd Paint them in the Colors of FSU, Miami U. and U oF!!!! :giggle:

Is where you took the Pic a New Platform for the Sun Rail Trains or Amtrak????


----------



## pennyk (Oct 10, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> :hi: Very Florida Looking! I thought they'd Paint them in the Colors of FSU, Miami U. and U oF!!!! :giggle:
> 
> Is where you took the Pic a New Platform for the Sun Rail Trains or Amtrak????


The platform is where a former Atlantic Coast Line (I believe) station was located many years ago and the former location of the Church Street Station Steam Engine. This is a new platform being built for SunRail only. The Amtrak station is a couple of miles to the south.


----------



## SarahZ (Oct 10, 2013)

WhoozOn1st said:


> The wavoid paint scheme really smacks of SoCal Metrolink and *New Mexico Rail Runner*; derivative. Bland colors, too.


That was my very first thought.

The "wavoid" bit is kind of nice, but the sun is a bit much. Either sun or waves/ribbons, not both... or at least figure out a way to make them blend a bit better. I feel like I dropped acid in the breakfast cereal aisle at the supermarket.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 10, 2013)

pennyk said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > :hi: Very Florida Looking! I thought they'd Paint them in the Colors of FSU, Miami U. and U oF!!!! :giggle:
> ...


So SunRail wont be Stopping @ the Orlando Amtrak Station when it starts Running? Seems like Poor Planning!


----------



## MikefromCrete (Oct 10, 2013)

According to the Sunrail website, the trains will stop at both Church Street and "Orlando Health/Amtrak," so it would seem the current Amtrak station will also be a Sunrail station.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 10, 2013)

MikefromCrete said:


> According to the Sunrail website, the trains will stop at both Church Street and "Orlando Health/Amtrak," so it would seem the current Amtrak station will also be a Sunrail station.


That is correct. I apologize Jim, if my previous response was misleading. There will be several stops in the Orlando area and Church Street is only one of them. The SunRail platforms are "in progress" at the Orlando Amtrak station.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 10, 2013)

:hi: Thanks Mike and Penny! Maybe there's Hope for Florida Yet! :giggle:


----------



## pennyk (Oct 10, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> :hi: Thanks Mike and Penny! Maybe there's Hope for Florida Yet! :giggle:


Jim you will get a good look at the platform at the ORL station next Tuesday.


----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 10, 2013)

Interesting to say the least. What are the specs on this thing again?


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Oct 13, 2013)

The Sunrail unit is a recycled ex-MARC GP-40 with new cab.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 13, 2013)

Do you happen to know which one?


----------



## Blackwolf (Oct 13, 2013)

A quick photo comparison and I have no doubts about Dutch's statement. Either way, I don't like the look (it comes across at the railroad interpretation of a Trilobite.)


----------



## CHamilton (Oct 13, 2013)

Well, Blackwolf, you've named _that_ engine! Funnier than "toaster"


----------



## Scott Orlando (Oct 17, 2013)

Here are a few more pics from the trains first trip out of the barn....







At the Church Street Station viewing






Passing through the under construction Sunrail part of the Orlando Amtrak station






Passing north through the Maitland station going back to Sanford.


----------



## Scott Orlando (Oct 17, 2013)

Since that demo on October 10th another cab car has arrived. There will be 10 cab cars, 10 coach cars and 10 locos when service starts for Phase I in Spring 2014.


----------



## Crescent ATN & TCL (Oct 19, 2013)

That thing is downright ugly, it looks like a streamlined passenger locomotive and an old 70s freight locomotive mashed together. If your going to streamline the front streamline the whole thing or don't bother with streamlining at all.


----------

